# Ideanomics Inc. - Nasdaq: IDEX



## Userman (3 March 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics' (Nasdaq: IDEX) Mobile Energy Group Sales Receives $7.2M US.*

**


*NASDAQ: IDEX - Ideanomics*


*Capitalizing on the Electric Vehicle Revolution*


*"Focused on facilitating end-to-end solutions for the purchase of commercial electric vehicles & developing next generation of financial services and Fintech products"*



*Key Investment Highlights*




EV World Market Growth CAGR of 25.6%
Institutional Ownership
Stock Trades Below Book Value
Doing Business In the Largest Market in the World 
Strong Experienced Management 
2020 Exponential Growth


*Overview*


*Ideanomics, Inc.* trades on the Nasdaq under the symbol *IDEX* is based in New York, NY, USA, and has offices in Beijing, China.


Ideanomics is a diversified company and primarily operates in the United States and Asia with reported assets of $164,763,676 along with revenues of $ 43,286,378 (Q-3 2019).


Its main operating division is the Mobile Energy Group (MEG) which has been focusing on the expanding global electric-vehicle market.


MEG specializes with companies that have commercial fleets that require by law and government zero emissions mandates to acquire new electric vehicles for their businesses. 


Called the "Amazon Platform" for EV with end to end sales & services where enterprises can have full procurement, financing, insurance, batteries and energy along with subsidies for the adoption of electric commercial vehicles.


Over the next 2 years in China more than 24 million commercial vehicles will be required to be replaced with electric vehicles. Ideanomics is well established and strategically positioned to gain a substantial market share of this EV business opportunity.


In Q3 2019, MEG’s China EV unit turned a profit with only 4,172 taxis sold and delivered, only a small fraction of the 1.2 million taxis available for EV adoption. 


In August 2019, MEG  completed its first sales order of 11,000 e-Taxis for City of Chengdu, China, secured an order in Yunnan Province for 35,000 EV taxis and another order in Guilin, Guanxi Province for 2,300 EV taxis in November 2019.


MEG operates through partnerships with China’s largest automakers, Build Your Dreams (China) (BYD) and Beijing Automotive Industry Co. (BAIC) as well as 24 transportation and 8 financial partners as an end-to-end solutions provider with vehicle procurement, financing, battery charging and energy management needs. 


In July 2019, Ideanomics invested in Glory Connection Snd. Bhd, (Glory) a vehicle manufacturer based in Malaysia. Glory holds the only license granted to date for the manufacturing of electric vehicles in Malaysia and is in the process of setting up its manufacturing and assembly capabilities.


Ideanomics’ FinTech division consist of its ownership of the Delaware Board of Trade (DBOT) an Alternative Trading System, Intelligenta a marketing AI solutions company that serves the Financial Services industry and a new FinTech Village, a 58-acre development site in West Hartford, Connecticut.


The fintech business division offers customized services based on best-in-class blockchain, AI and other technologies to mature and emerging businesses across various industries. The company is building a financial technology ecosystem through license agreements, joint ventures and strategic investments, which is referred to as Ideanomics’ “Fintech Ecosystem”.





*Share Structure       Sept 30, 2019*

*Market Cap*                  $88,849,138

*Outstanding Shares   *162,076,044

*Restricted Shares*         74,424,144

*Unrestricted Shares*     87,651,900

*52 Week Hi-lo*              $2.84-$0.43




*Assets* - $164,763,676

*Revenues* - $ 43,286,378




*Institutional Ownership: BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street, Fidelity, *

*Charles Schwab, Barclay's Capital*





http://www.ideanomics.com/


----------



## Userman (4 March 2020)

*NEWS - Nasdaq: IDEX - Ideanomics' MEG Sales Subsidiary to Open 100,000 square meters EV Facility in the City of Qingdao*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...00-square-meters-facility-in-the-City-Qingdao


----------



## Userman (12 March 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics Provides Updates on Subsidiary Treeletrik, Plans IPO*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...es-Updates-on-Treeletrik-Subsidiary-plans-IPO


----------



## Userman (26 March 2020)

TRADES UP NEWS  Ideanomics Announces Strategic Agreement with Leading EV Heavy Truck and Bus Manufacturer



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...Truck-and-Bus-Manufacturer-BeiBen-Heavy-Truck


----------



## Userman (30 March 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics to Capitalize on $3.4 Trillion in China "New Infrastructure" Investments*

*https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-03-27-Ideanomics-MEG-announces-the-Formation-of-Business-Entities-to-Capitalize-on-Chinas-RMB24-trillion-USD3-4-trillion-New-Infrastructure-Investments*


----------



## Userman (1 April 2020)

Good news for EV sector in China, should help with the global economy and environment.

*NEWS - $IDEX - China Extends New Energy Vehicle Purchase Subsidies and Purchase Tax Exemption Policy for Two Years
*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...d-Purchase-Tax-Exemption-Policy-for-Two-Years


----------



## Userman (2 April 2020)

*Ideanomics Announces Operations Back to Normal; Announces $8.1 Million in EV Orders*



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...k-to-Normal-Announces-Three-Deals-in-48-hours


----------



## Userman (12 April 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics To Monetize EV Energy Sales*


NEW YORK, April 7, 2020 -- Ideanomics, (NASDAQ: IDEX) ("Ideanomics" or the "Company"), is pleased to announce that MEG 's energy sales unit has deployed a pilot platform in Nanjing, China which will focus on streamlining the operational aspects of EV energy sales and consumption and will serve as a blueprint to a broader roll-out in both Nanjing, and across other major cities in China.



https://investors.ideanomics.com/

Ideanomics Inc (NASDAQ:IDEX)* CEO Alf Poor tells Proactive Investor* that its electric vehicle division, Mobile Energy Global has recently deployed a pilot platform in Nanjing to streamline energy sales, and it will serve “as a blueprint” for a broader rollout in the city as well as other big Chinese cities.

https://ca.proactiveinvestors.com/c...war-chest--for-ev-fleet-financing-917078.html 





*2020 Press Releases Summary*


Apr 6, 2020
*Reported Qingdao City Construction Investment Entered into Strategic Cooperation Agreement with Sun Seven Stars Investment to Raise Funds for Lease Finance of Ideanomics EV Sales *
-- Qingdao City Construction Investment Group signs up to RMB 50 Billion (approximately USD $7 Billion) fund to finance investments in Shandong Province

Apr 1, 2020
*Announced Operations Back to Normal; Announces More EV Sales *
- Orders total approximately RMB 57.8 Million or $8.1 Million USD

Mar 31, 2020
*Reported China Extended New Energy Vehicle Purchase Subsidies and Purchase Tax Exemption Policy for Two Years*
- EV Automotive industry to benefit from favorable policies in China stimulus package

Mar 27, 2020
*Announced the Formation of Business Entities to Capitalize on China's RMB 24 trillion ($3.4 trillion) "New Infrastructure" Investments*
- MEG's New Energy Vehicles has formed a strategic cooperation with CATL, Beiben Trucks Group Co., Ltd., Chery Automobile Group, CEMI Group, iUnicorn (Shenma Zhuanche)

Mar 23, 2020
*Announced Strategic Agreement with Leading EV Heavy Truck and Bus Manufacturer, BeiBen Heavy Truck*
- Deal will facilitate electric heavy-duty truck sales in China, starting with Inner Mongolia mines and the port of Qingdao

Mar 20, 2020
*Announced May 1st Operational Opening of Qingdao EV Hub*
- Center will be branded as Mobile Energy Group Center

Mar 16, 2020
*Announced Order from Beijing Silk Road Rainbow Car Rental*
- Order totals approximately 4Billion RMB, or $575 Million USD

Mar 16, 2020
*Announced Order from Sichuan Shenwu Yunli Transportation*
- Order totals approximately 1.5Billion RMB, or $215 Million USD

Mar 12, 2020
A*nnounced Multiple Orders from Zhitong 3000*
- Order totals approximately 1.8Billion RMB, or $250 Million USD

Mar 3, 2020
*Announced Sales Subsidiary to open 100,000 square meters facility in the City Qingdao*
- Flagship sales center for both new and used commercial and passenger Electric Vehicles

Jan 28, 2020
*Announced Subsidiary Receives Investment from Qingdao City at 2 Billion RMB valuation*
- Initial investment received is ¥50 Million RMB (approx. $7.2M US)


----------



## Userman (22 April 2020)

*NEWS  - Ideanomics Reports China to Accelerate the Adoption of Electric Vehicles*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-Accelerate-the-Adoption-of-Electric-Vehicles


----------



## Userman (9 May 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics Signs $113M Procurement and Financing Agreement for 100,000 EV Buses*

*https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-05-07-Ideanomics-MEG-Signs-Agreement-with-Beijing-Xenning-Green-for-EV-Procurement-and-Financing*





“We model CY22 EPS of $0.12 and apply a conservative 15x PE multiple to arrive at an intrinsic value of $1.82/share.”


Strong fundamentals and cheap valuation make a compelling investment case. We expect IDEX’s topline to climb from $39 million in CY20 (back-half ended) to $89 million in CY22. Gross margin will remain stable around ~95% while EBITDA margin is likely to expand from ~23% in CY20 to ~32% in CY22 as the company benefits from economies of scale. More importantly, IDEX will generate positive FCF starting this year and its RoE will reach 28% by CY22. We model CY22 EPS of $0.12 and apply a conservative 15x PE multiple to arrive at an intrinsic value of $1.82/share.

Source: Intro-Act Analyst Report April 20,2020

Copyright: Copyright 2019 Intro-act, LLC (Intro-act).


----------



## Userman (13 May 2020)

*Think Amazon for books (20 years ago), Etsy for hand mades, Airbnb for unique getaways, IDEX is the defacto service provider for commercial electronic vehicles*.

Ideanomics Inc. - Nasdaq: *IDEX* — Leader of the Commercial Electric Vehicle (EV) Financing Market. IDEX is set to emerge as a leading global player in the commercial segment for the electric vehicle market, offering a broad range of services to fleet operators, including lease financing, group procurement and rebates administration. After facilitating adoption of commercial electric vehicles, IDEX intends to generate annuity revenue by offering energy management services for the vehicles. Its strong partnerships with fleet operators, vehicle manufacturers, lease financing companies, and energy operators provide it a solid platform to become a global leader in this market.


Overall, given the large addressable market, IDEX’s strong competitive position, robust and growing order book, strong management team, and the impending inflection in its financial profile starting 2020, we believe that the Street is undervaluing the stock and expect it to re-rate as business goals are achieved” Analyst Report - April 20, 2020 - Intro-Act LLC


Strong fundamentals and cheap valuation make a compelling investment case. We expect IDEX’s topline to climb from $39 million in CY20 (back-half ended) to $89 million in CY22. Gross margin will remain stable around ~95% while EBITDA margin is likely to expand from ~23% in CY20 to ~32% in CY22 as the company benefits from economies of scale. More importantly, IDEX will generate positive FCF starting this year and its RoE will reach 28% by CY22. *We model CY22 EPS of $0.12 and apply a conservative 15x PE multiple to arrive at an intrinsic value of $1.82/share.*




Source: Intro-Act Analyst Report April 20,2020

Copyright: Copyright 2019 Intro-act, LLC (Intro-act).



https://www.intro-act.com/uploads/p...EgbEyhBDUKtJiVsFeZkTX3_ZQ7QyyiZKpjHOjxDLfSEZ4


----------



## Userman (15 May 2020)

*Ideanomics Inc. - Investor Video Update*


----------



## Userman (20 May 2020)

NEWS RELEASE

*Ideanomics Secures First Order for Qingdao EV Hub 
*
_130 units SAIC EV Brand Roewe - For Immediate Q2 Delivery_​ 


*NEW YORK -- Ideanomics' (NASDAQ: IDEX)*, Mobile Energy Global (MEG) division announced its Qingdao subsidiary Qingdao Chengyang Ainengju New Energy Sales and Service Co., Ltd has secured its first EV order from a Hangzhou-based customer for 130 EV units from SAIC's Roewe brand.

The order value is approximately RMB 17.5 Million (approx. USD 2.5 Million), and is comprised of 80 units of Roewe's 2019 model ei6 Honor 80 Deluxe Edition, 20 units of its 2020 EX5 vehicle, and 30 units of its ei5 2020 Deluxe Edition. The order is for immediate delivery and anticipated to be completed within the second quarter. Qingdao Chengyang Ainengju New Energy Sales and Service Co., Ltd assisted with financing and purchase activities on behalf of its customer.


"We are very pleased to have secured this first meaningful order for our Qingdao center, particularly as the customer required financing assistance with its EV orders," said Alf Poor, CEO of Ideanomics. "Our MEG team was able to fulfill this quickly and efficiently, through our Qingdao subsidiary, getting the customer the terms they needed. This type of order is precisely why we developed our S2F2C model, and we're delighted our Qingdao activities are underway."

*About Ideanomics*


Ideanomics is a global company focused on facilitating the adoption of commercial electric vehicles and developing next generation financial services and Fintech products. Its electric vehicle division, Mobile Energy Global (MEG) provides group purchasing discounts on commercial electric vehicles, EV batteries and electricity as well as financing and charging solutions. Ideanomics Capital includes DBOT ATS and Intelligenta which provide innovative financial services solutions powered by AI and blockchain. MEG and Ideanomics Capital provide our global customers and partners with better efficiencies and technologies and greater access to global markets.


The company is headquartered in New York, NY, and has offices in Beijing and Qingdao, China.


----------



## Userman (1 June 2020)

*Ideanomics (NASDAQ: IDEX) CEO Alf Poor *joined Steve Darling from Proactive with the news the company has finally opened the largest auto trading market in Qingdao at MEG's Qingdao EV hub.

Poor discusses why they decided to build this superstore and also why this location is perfect to service other Electric Vehicle markets as well.

http://ow.ly/71Hx50zSPqW


----------



## Userman (8 June 2020)

_Trades up 20 % on News_


*Ideanomics Enters into JV to Focused on New Infrastructure Projects in China*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...cused-on-New-Infrastructure-Projects-in-China


----------



## Userman (12 June 2020)

*Ideanomics Begins EV Taxi Deliveries in Guilin, Guanxi Province*



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-EV-Taxi-Deliveries-in-Guilin-Guanxi-Province


----------



## Userman (12 June 2020)

*Ideanomics' Sells 2,100 Vehicles at EV Center in May*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-06-09-Over-2-100-Vehicles-Sold-at-Ideanomics-MEG-Center-in-May


----------



## Userman (12 June 2020)

- Ideanomics Finalizing EV Taxi Orders - To Provide Tesla Model 3 as a Proof of Concept

https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-06-10-Ideanomics-MEG-Finalizing-Multiple-EV-Taxi-Orders


----------



## Userman (12 June 2020)

Ideanomics to Facilitate Sales of 2,000 + EV buses

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-Select-Manufacturers-to-Fulfill-China-Orders


----------



## Userman (16 June 2020)

*Alf Poor, CEO of Ideanomics (IDEX), Discusses Chinese EV Market & AI-Powered Fintech on CEO Roadshow*


----------



## Userman (17 June 2020)

Ideanomics (NASDAQ: IDEX) CEO Alf Poor joined Steve Darling from Proactive Investors for an Update and News.



NEWS -- Ideanomics Receives 300 Unit EV Order from Didi City CP

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...nounces-a-300-Unit-EV-Order-from-Didi-City-CP


----------



## Userman (23 June 2020)

*Ideanomics MEG Announces 200 EV Order from Neijiang City, Sichuan Province*




https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-EV-Order-from-Neijiang-City-Sichuan-Province





*Ideanomics MEG Unveils Global Strategy and Expansion of Its Truck Division to Include H2FCVs * 


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...nsion-of-Its-Truck-Division-to-Include-H2FCVs


----------



## FelixLazard7 (25 June 2020)

I'm in for long. Doubled my portfolio. Why? This is quoted from one of the traders:

1. Ideanomics has large orders to supply EV's in China now and in the future. Some people think its just a car dealership. You are always asking what do they make? What did Jill Babes make back in the day? He took a disk operating System from innocent techies and put his name on it and got banks to support him. You don't need to manufacture anything to have your tentacles around the world. Guess what Babes is doing now?
2. They own an influencer company. Do you think it is just by chance that they mention their own "branding"? No doubt IDEX have plans to have their own brand eventually. No doubt they have the opportunity to use all their influencers to make their brand recognised in China if they want to - just like they are going to do in Malaysia with their own EV bike brand.
3. There are so many smaller struggling EV companies in China. All of them want to win. What IDEX is doing doesn't depend on that like TESLA or NKLA or those other companies . They have contracts to supply. What is important for them is that they don't fail on the contracts and lose money on performance bonds.
4. As demand grows, companies will fail to keep up with demand. They will fail on deliveries. If you have a contract to supply these vehicles, you can't rely on one company to fulfil the orders.
5. Nobody knows exactly where the trend is going. Yes there is an EV boom but there is also a possible Hydrogen Vehicle boom in Asia. Hydrogen/Battery hybrids so watch out for Toyota and the Japanese who are pushing H2 hybrid vehicles.
6. "Green" vehicles of the future are all acceptable in the contracts that IDEX will get now and in the future to comply with the Blue Skies mandate in China. IDEX are not hedging their bets on one company or one technology to supply them. They are able to chose. Notice that in their recent orders some of them were H2.
7. This is all happening so fast, no one manufacturer can keep up. The chinese never stop working and you can count on that.
8. What is the FINTECH? Ideanomics have already been helping banks and that is another story. They can bring this tech into their EV business. Think of Paypal, think of Wechat Pay.. think of Uber and Grab .. Companies that get their hooks and take commissions off every transaction are winning. Do you think Ideanomics know how to do this? Of course - they are bankers as well.
9. Being bankers they will know how to get money from other bankers. What is Fintech ? Finance and technology!


----------



## FelixLazard7 (25 June 2020)

In addition to what is mentioned above, Black rock inc owns over 4 millions plus shares and other big names are involved as well. Heres the link:
https://fintel.io/sob/us/idex


----------



## Userman (25 June 2020)

*Ideanomics MEG Truck Division Medici Motor Works Reveals Branding and Positioning*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-Motor-Works-Reveals-Branding-and-Positioning


----------



## Userman (7 July 2020)

*IDEX - Asia-based Harvest Will Act as an Advisor to Ideanomics' MEG and Medici Motor Works*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...isor-to-Ideanomics-MEG-and-Medici-Motor-Works



*IDEX- Ideanomics Announces Q2 2020 Earnings Call*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-07-06-Ideanomics-Announces-Q2-2020-Earnings-Call


----------



## Userman (7 July 2020)

*IDEX - Ideanomics Fires Back At Short-Selling Reports, And Other Positive Signs*

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...back-short-selling-reports-and-positive-signs


----------



## Userman (7 July 2020)

FelixLazard7 said:


> In addition to what is mentioned above, Black rock inc owns over 4 millions plus shares and other big names are involved as well. Heres the link:
> https://fintel.io/sob/us/idex





NOTE: From Seeking Alpha - Damien Robbins Article - July 6, 2020

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...back-short-selling-reports-and-positive-signs



*Institutional Investors Buying*

On the other hand, Ideanomics has seen institutional investors recently adding to their positions throughout the first quarter, a sign of positivity in Ideanomics’ business, seen through filings in May and June. BlackRock owns over 4.6 million shares per its May 1 13F filing for March 31, adding 2.1 million shares since its prior 13F. Citigroup (C) added 20,000 shares to its 9,000 share position, JP Morgan Chase (JPM) added 115,000 shares (to its already held 64,000), and BNY Mellon added over 100,000 to its 170,000 share position. AIG (AIG) doubled holdings to 60,000 shares and Goldman Sachs (GS) up to 110,000 shares.

iShares showed increased positions in multiple of its funds in N-PORT filings: Russell 2000 Growth ETF (IWO) doubled its position, up to 844,000 shares; Russell 2000 Value ETF (IWN) doubled to 100,000 shares; Micro-Cap ETF (IWC) doubled to 226,000 shares; Russell 2000 ETF (IWM) increased by 650,000 shares to a holding of over 1.8 million shares. The Fidelity Small Cap Index Fund (FSSNX) had increased its 260,000 share position to over 610,000 shares, reported on June 17. State Street Corp added 400,000 shares to its holding, bringing its total shares under ownership up to 1.4 million. The Schwab Small-Cap Index Fund (SWSSX) doubled its position to just under 220,000 shares.

These institutions don’t have holdings in just every company – they have criteria to meet within investments in order to meet the objectives of the fund/index. If there was any hint of shady business tactics, potential fraud, or credibility from the recent short reports, the institutions would not be holding. And not only have some of the largest institutions added Ideanomics to their portfolios, but have added to positions significantly from March to April, before the rally in shares and recent news reports. With BlackRock and iShares having multimillion share positions, it signifies a certain level of belief in the future prospects of the company – even though the respective percentage of the positions relative to total holdings is extremely small, position size is still growing. "


----------



## Userman (15 July 2020)

* China’s Post-Pandemic Economic Restart*



https://ideanomics.com/wp-content/uploads/2020/04/Ideanomics_ChinasEconomy_April_23_2020.pdf


----------



## Userman (24 September 2020)

*Looks Forward to Quarter-Over-Quarter EV Sales Growth in Q3 and Q4 2020*


----------



## Userman (24 September 2020)

* $4.7M Revenues Q2 – Reported Increased Sales with 557 EV Units Invoiced for July & August*


----------



## Userman (24 September 2020)

*NEWS - Ideanomics Hires Fuel Cell Expert for Its EV Truck Division*



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...d-the-Launch-of-the-Medici-Research-Institute


----------



## Userman (28 September 2020)

"The global electric vehicle market at $39.8 billion in 2018 is projected to reach $1.5 trillion by 2025. Units sales are anticipated to reach 97 million vehicles worldwide by 2025. - Wintergreen Research Inc.


Ideanomics Reported Q2 Revenue of $4.7 million and Forecasts Quarter-over-Quarter EV Sales Growth in Q3 and Q4 2020


September 2020 - There are many investment opportunities for investors who want to capitalize on the growing EV industry. Leading the way is Tesla (Nasdaq-TSLA) who has seen tremendous amount of market attention and share appreciation in 2020.  One company that is doing creative business in the EV sector is Ideanomics Inc. (Nasdaq-IDEX).

Ideanomics current focus is on commercial electric vehicle acquisitions and assisting commercial fleet operators with transitioning from their gas & diesel fleets through a procurement, lease financing, insurance, government rebates and subsidies, battery purchases and prepaid energy supply process and therefore providing “End to End” EV services.

Ideanomics names their platform “Sales to Financing to Charging” (S2F2C) business model.

Commercial fleet vehicles include heavy- duty trucks, logistic vehicles, buses, taxis, couriers, and the like.

China currently has an estimated 11 million heavy- duty trucks and off-road vehicles, 14 million delivery vehicles, 1.6 million city and tourist buses, 1.2 million taxis/ride-sharing vehicles, and more than 100,000 gas stations which are going to be converted into battery charging stations.

Ideanomics is doing business with these Chinese commercial fleet operators and is providing EV acquisitions, wholesale and pre-paid electricity or discounted access to Ideanomics’ preferred partner charging stations, which will be a recurring revenue stream for the Company.

Ideanomics established a new division named the Medici Motor Works to manufacture and sell EV Trucks, Vans & Bus into North America and other parts of the world.

To operate successfully in China Ideanomics has Chinese American entrepreneur billionaire Dr. Bruno Wu, who is the Chairman of Ideanomics who owns a 19% equity stake in the Company.  Dr. Bruno Wu’s wife, Yang Lan, is a high-profile Chinese media personality who is often referred to as the Oprah Winfrey of China.

Vice Chairman Mr. Shane McMahon owns 4% and is from the multi billionaire American McMahon family which owns World Wresting Entertainment. (WWE)

Ideanomics recently reported Q2 revenue of $4.7 million, up from $378,000 in Q1.  The Company ended the quarter with reducing its debt by ~ 50% and US$36.4 million in cash, which it says could be used for acquisitions later this year.  IDEX called the second quarter its best mobile energy results since moving into electric vehicle sales. Further, Ideanomics forecasts quarter-over-quarter growth in Q3 and Q4 2020.

Another important component of IDEX’s future growth will come from its 51% majority ownership of Treeletrik, an approved electric vehicles manufacturer and distributor for Malaysia. As Treeletrik expands its product line to electric vehicle E bikes, mopeds, cars, and light rail cars and serving the 650 million people in the ASEAN region which includes Malaysia, Cambodia, Vietnam, Philippines, Indonesia, Laos, Singapore, and Brunei.

As the global EV sector continues its current growth trajectory with China being the largest EV market in the world, making up 57% of the global market as of April 2020; along with a market cap of $250 M and strong institutional and fund ownership with shareholders like  BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street, Charles Schwab, Barclay's, and Fidelity, Ideanomics is well positioned to take advantage of this growth and capitalize on the EV market and provide investors with an opportunity for significant ROI.


Ideanomics Inc. (Nasdaq-IDEX) End to End EV Solutions


Revenue of $4.7 million Q2 and Expects Quarter-Over-Quarter Growth in Q3 and Q4 2020



557 EV Units Processed at MEG EV Center in Qingdao for July & August an Increase from Q 2


China is already the largest EV market in the world, making up 57% of the global market as of April 2020.


Ideanomics reported $4.7M Q2 in revenues in August. Most of the performance and growth of the company was brought about by the EV sales business of MEG, a Chinese subsidiary of Ideanomics.


Proactive Investor CEO Interview

Sept 17, 2020





Ideanomics Revenue Streams


Commercial EV Sales

Lease Financing – Sales

Qingdao EV Hub Sales

Medici Motor Works Trucks, Vans & Bus Sales

Treeletrik  E Bike Sales




Energy Sales

Prepaid Electricity Commercial Fleet Sales

EV Fast Charging Network Sales

5G Smart City Energy Sales

Electricity Debit Card Sales (with China’s Union Pay)




Share Structure       August 4, 2020


Market Cap                $389,177,181

Outstanding Shares    237,303,159

Restricted Shares         73,424,144

Unrestricted Shares    163,531,862

52 Week Hi-lo              $3.98-$0.27


Major Institutional Ownership: BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street, Charles Schwab, Barclay's, Fidelity


Symbol: IDEX: Nasdaq

www.ideanomics.com


----------



## Userman (16 October 2020)

​*Ideanomics Reports MEG September and Q3 EV Sales Activity *

​*New York, October 15, 2020 - **Ideanomics* *(NASDAQ: IDEX)* announced its Mobile Energy Global (MEG) division’s sales activities for the month of September and Q3 2020. For the period starting September 1, 2020, through September 30, 2020, MEG delivered a total of 423 units. For 3Q 2020, the period starting July 1, 2020, through September 30, 2020, MEG delivered a total of 626 units. The company also invoiced an additional 440 units in Q3, which are pending expected delivery.


“We are very pleased that our MEG business experienced sequential growth, month over month, throughout Q3, and the 440 units pending delivery gets Q4 off to a strong start. This growth, fueled by a combination of previously announced deals and new deal origination, along with improvements in our operational efficiency, helps us achieve our goals for 2020 and sets the stage for growth at scale going into 2021,” said Alf Poor, CEO of Ideanomics.


https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-10-15-Ideanomics-Announces-MEG-September-and-Q3-Sales-Activity


*About Ideanomics*


Ideanomics is a global company that facilitates the adoption of commercial electric vehicles and supports next-generation financial services and fintech products. Our electric vehicle division, Mobile Energy Global (MEG) provides group purchasing discounts on commercial electric vehicles, EV batteries and electricity, as well as financing and charging solutions; we refer to this business model as sales to financing to charging (S2F2C). Ideanomics Capital provides fintech services that include intelligent and innovative solutions powered by AI and blockchain. Together, MEG and Ideanomics Capital provide our global customers and partners with more efficient solutions for a greener economy.


The company is headquartered in New York, NY, with offices in Beijing, Guangzhou, and Qingdao, and operations in the U.S., China, Ukraine, and Malaysia.


https://ideanomics.com/


----------



## Userman (23 October 2020)

_Agri Sector Going E Mobile ?_


*NEWS  ---  Ideanomics Enters US EV Market Invests in California-based e-Tractor Company, Solectrac*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-California-based-e-Tractor-Company-Solectrac


----------



## basilio (23 October 2020)

I thought this company looked very interesting but on closer inspection  I think investors should reconsider.

In many ways it looks like another Nikola. A lot of pumping  and creative license with new product.









						Ideanomics Walks Back 1m Sq Ft Claims Today; Our Visit To IDEX’s “MEG” Facility Shows Zero Company Presence
					

Yesterday, we issued research on Ideanomics that showed: The company doctored images of its supposed electric vehicle sales operation (called the “MEG” center) to make it seem as though…




					hindenburgresearch.com


----------



## basilio (23 October 2020)

This tweet report outlines the concerns about the Ideanomics business practices


----------



## peter2 (23 October 2020)

I'm glad you saw the Hindenburg research. They may be right or they may be wrong but at least potential speculators are warned. 
HR have produced warnings on a number of US companies. Most of them have a dubious Chinese connection.


----------



## Userman (10 November 2020)

*“The EV Revolution”*

_"The global electric vehicle market at $39.8 billion in 2018 is projected to reach $1.5 trillion by 2025. Units sales are anticipated to reach 97 million vehicles worldwide by 2025." _-  Wintergreen Research Inc.​



*US Election and the EV Industry*


_A team of Bloomberg New Energy Finance analysts, led by Aleksandra O’Donovan, shared some of their thoughts in a report that was published last week. “A Biden win, coupled with Democrats taking control of the Senate, has the potential to shift the trajectory of electric vehicle adoption for years while reversing some of the damage inflicted by the current administration.”  Source: https://cleantechnica.com/_


_"To encourage EV adoption, the Biden campaign set four key targets: building 500,000 public EV charging stations by 2030, restoring the full EV tax credit, shifting government fleets to electric cars, and developing a new fuel economy target."  Source https://www.investors.com/_




*Ideanomics Inc. *

Reports $10M in Revenues in Q3 



*Revenues $10.6 million, an increase of 230% compared to Q2 2020 and 340% compared to Q3 2019



 Strong cash position, finished the quarter with $27.6 million



 Q3 revenues were supported by strong growth in the Taxi and Ridesharing segment



 Strategic Investment into California e-tractor company, Solectrac, which services agricultural and specialty vehicle market*


"We reported our third consecutive quarter of MEG revenue growth, and our pipeline gives us confidence that we can maintain this momentum through our product and service offerings and global footprint," said Alf Poor, CEO of Ideanomics. "The MEG division in China, Treeletrik in Malaysia, and Medici Motor Works and Solectrac in the U.S. are all progressing towards our objectives for the remainder of 2020, and into 2021 and beyond. Strong growth in our taxi and ridesharing business is continuing and we are beginning to bring other revenues online in Q4, including activity in the bus segment of our business."


*https://investors.ideanomics.com/2020-11-09-Ideanomics-Inc-Reports-Q3-2020-Financial-Results


Institutional and Fund Ownership*  - BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street, Charles Schwab, Barclay's, Fidelity


*Symbol: Nasdaq - IDEX







About Ideanomics *



*Ideanomics *a global company that facilitates the adoption of commercial electric vehicles and supports next-generation financial services and fintech products. Our electric vehicle division, Mobile Energy Global (MEG) provides group purchasing discounts on commercial electric vehicles, EV batteries and electricity, as well as financing and charging solutions; we refer to this business model as sales to financing to charging (S2F2C). Ideanomics Capital provides fintech services that include intelligent and innovative solutions powered by AI and blockchain. Together, MEG and Ideanomics Capital provide our global customers and partners with more efficient solutions for a greener economy.


The company is headquartered in New York, NY, with offices in Beijing, Guangzhou, and Qingdao, and operations in the U.S., China, Ukraine, and Malaysia.


*An American Company with a Global Footprint*


https://ideanomics.com/divisions/mobile-energy-global/


To learn more please visit www.ideanomics.com


----------



## Userman (16 November 2020)

_.... interesting_ comments ...

fyi, Ideanomics is a US registered and based company.

*An American Company with a Global Footprint* 

https://ideanomics.com/divisions/mobile-energy-global/


Today business as usual IDEX just bought a $60M / yr revenue generating Property Tech company

*Ideanomics Acquires Cash Flow Positive Timios*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...ive-Agreement-to-Acquire-Timios-Holdings-Corp

The Big Wall Street Banker likes IDEX , why are they accumulating, what do they know that we don't ?

*Morgan Stanley Holds 1,386,614 Shares Up +1,341.8% as of Nov 13, 2020*

https://www.marketbeat.com/stocks/NASDAQ/IDEX/institutional-ownership/


----------



## Userman (6 December 2020)

A lot of news and developments from management.

Ideanomics big catch of the year is Timios positive cash flow ( $60M/yr) and is profitable.

Should strengthen the q4 revenues and start 2021 well.

Cheers !


Dec 2, 2020
*Ideanomics' Treeletrik Announces the Hire of Volkswagen Veteran, Richard Teoh, as its Chief Financial Officer*


Nov 23, 2020
*Ideanomics Increases Its Stake in e-Tractor Company Solectrac*


Nov 12, 2020
*Ideanomics Announces Definitive Agreement to Acquire Timios Holdings Corp.*



Oct 22, 2020
*Ideanomics Invests in California-based e-Tractor Company, Solectrac*



*https://investors.ideanomics.com/press-releases?l=25*


----------



## Userman (11 January 2021)

*EV Conference Presentation with CEO *

Ideanomics Inc. (Nasdaq-IDEX)





*Purchase Agreement for 2,000 Units of D1, BYD's Custom Electric Ride-hailing Vehicle*


https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-D1-BYDs-Custom-Electric-Ride-hailing-Vehicle



*Ideanomics Inc. - Medici Motor Works*

Trucks & Specialty Vehicles coming to the USA in 2021







*Ideanomics Inc. (Nasdaq-IDEX) Buys "WAVE" USA EV Wireless Charging Company*









						Ideanomics Signs a Definitive Agreement to Acquire Utah-based Wireless Charging Provider WAVE
					

Ideanomics (NASDAQ: IDEX) ("Ideanomics" or the "Company") is pleased to announce it has signed a definitive agreement to acquire 100% of privately held Wireless Advanced Vehicle Electrification,...




					investors.ideanomics.com
				




*USA WAVE - Video*


----------



## Userman (25 January 2021)

*Ideanomics Announces Its Sponsorship in NACFE, Prepares to Launch Medici Motor Works into North America









						Ideanomics Announces Its Sponsorship in NACFE, a Non-Profit Organization Focused on the North American Freight Industry
					

Ideanomics (NASDAQ: IDEX) ("Ideanomics" or the "Company") is pleased to announce its sponsorship in the North American Council for Freight Efficiency (NACFE). As Ideanomics prepares to launch its...




					investors.ideanomics.com
				



*


----------



## Userman (25 January 2021)

*Ideanomics Announces MEG December and Q4 Sales Activity









						Ideanomics Announces MEG December and Q4 Sales Activity
					

Ideanomics (NASDAQ: IDEX) ("Ideanomics" or the "Company") announces its Mobile Energy Global (MEG) division's sales activities for the month of December and Q4 2020. For the period starting...



					investors.ideanomics.com
				



*


----------



## Userman (25 January 2021)

*Ideanomics Charges into 2021 with EV Sales and Acquisitions in Both Divisions*



https://investorintel.com/markets/c...-ev-sales-and-acquisitions-in-both-divisions/


----------



## jroberts11239 (9 February 2021)

As Ideanomics (Nasdaq - IDEX) Prepares to Launch Medici Motor Works in North America - President Biden Announces Plan to Update Federal Vehicle Fleet with US-made EVs

https://chargedevs.com/newswire/pre...pdate-federal-vehicle-fleet-with-us-made-evs/


----------



## jroberts11239 (10 February 2021)

$IDEX - Mr. Tony Sklar SVP- InvestorIntel Interview


----------



## jroberts11239 (11 February 2021)

$IDEX - Ideanomics Acquires US Wireless EV Charging Specialist WAVE

https://chargedevs.com/newswire/ideanomics-acquires-wireless-charging-specialist-wave/


----------



## Userman (5 March 2021)

*Ideanomics WAVE Wireless EV Charging Transforms a California Transit Agency*

https://ideanomics.com/ideanomics-february-2021-newsletter/

*To Assist with Growing its North American EV divisions, Ideanomics Announces Its Membership in CALSTART, a National Non-Profit Organization Focused on Accelerating Clean Transportation*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...-Focused-on-Accelerating-Clean-Transportation

I*deanomics’ Timios Announces Expansion of Its Retail Purchasing Business*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...s-Expansion-of-Its-Retail-Purchasing-Business

*Timios is a Fintech PropTech positive cash flow asset (100%) of Ideanomics Inc.*

https://www.timios.com/


----------



## Userman (12 March 2021)

*Ideanomics Buys 20%, Invests $13M in Italian Electric Motorcycle Company, Energica*



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...ric-Motorcycle-Company-Energica-Motor-Company


----------



## Userman (22 March 2021)

Ideanomics Targets Global Markets Providing Shareholders with High-Growth Opportunities​

https://www.besthotstocks.com/idean...-shareholders-with-high-growth-opportunities/


----------



## Userman (8 April 2021)

*Ideanomics Reports $26.8M in Revenues and EV Sales Growth for 2020*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/2021-03-31-Ideanomics-Inc-Reports-Full-Year-2020-Financial-Results​


----------



## basilio (8 April 2021)

Userman said:


> *Ideanomics Reports $26.8M in Revenues and EV Sales Growth for 2020*
> 
> https://investors.ideanomics.com/2021-03-31-Ideanomics-Inc-Reports-Full-Year-2020-Financial-Results​




Nice headline. When you read the figures however Gross Profit on sales  was $2m while the overall result was a $106M LOSS up from $97M last year.  Hope they have deep pockets.

Another view on this company and the concernsexpressed about it's business model









						Don't Buy IDEX Stock Before the Company Figures Out What It's Doing
					

Ideanomics has two potentially viable businesses. It remains to be seen whether it is good at either one, and that's the risk of IDEX stock.




					investorplace.com


----------



## Userman (15 April 2021)

basilio said:


> Nice headline. When you read the figures however Gross Profit on sales  was $2m while the overall result was a $106M LOSS up from $97M last year.  Hope they have deep pockets.
> 
> Another view on this company and the concernsexpressed about it's business model
> 
> ...



Thanks Basilio,

Good catch,

Here's the latest news

*Partner Tree Technologies to Supply 200,000 E-Motorbikes to Indonesia with Total Deal Value of $274M*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...l-To-Supply-200-000-E-Motorbikes-To-Indonesia


----------



## Userman (15 April 2021)

*Ideanomics (Nasdaq-IDEX) Partner Tree Technologies to Supply 200,000 E-Motorbikes to Indonesia with Total Deal Value of $274M*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...l-To-Supply-200-000-E-Motorbikes-To-Indonesia


----------



## basilio (15 April 2021)

Userman said:


> *Ideanomics (Nasdaq-IDEX) Partner Tree Technologies to Supply 200,000 E-Motorbikes to Indonesia with Total Deal Value of $274M*
> 
> https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...l-To-Supply-200-000-E-Motorbikes-To-Indonesia




*Huge* amount of blue sky there. They have produced how many bikes ? SFA. They have to build the whole production plant !! And Ideanomics has practically booked $274M sales/(profit ?) before a single bike has hit the road. Wow..

This is ramping on  a truly _*epic*_ scale.


----------



## Userman (19 April 2021)

*Roth Capital Partners Initiates Coverage on Ideanomics with Buy Rating, Announces Price Target of $7*









						MarketBeat: Stock Market News and Research Tools
					

Read the latest stock market news on MarketBeat. Get real-time analyst ratings, dividend information, earnings results, financials, headlines, insider trades and options data for any stock.




					www.americanbankingnews.com


----------



## Userman (5 May 2021)

*Wireless EV Charging is the "WAVE" of the Future*


“Ideanomics' inductive charging solutions provider "WAVE" has sales traction for design simplicity and safety and eliminates range concerns. WAVE has deployed ~60 charging units to date, ranging from 50 kW to 250 kW. Pads are placed along bus or commercial vehicle's route, providing in-service charging while vehicles load and unload. Availability of WAVE charging on Medici vehicles likely lifts sales prospects for both parties. WAVE generated $7m in revenue in 2020, and we model growth to $85m in 2025.”

Source: Roth Capital Partners

*Ideanomics Acquires Utah-based Wireless Charging Provider WAVE*

https://investors.ideanomics.com/2021-01-05...g-Provider-WAVE

*Ideanomics’ owns 100% of Wireless Charging Provider WAVE*

https://waveipt.com/


----------



## Userman (14 May 2021)

*NEWS -- Ideanomics to Acquire “Hybrid” a California Based Manufacturer of Zero Emission Powertrain Components for Electric, Hybrid, and Fuel Cell Vehicles*



https://investors.ideanomics.com/20...reement-to-Acquire-California-based-US-Hybrid



https://ushybrid.com/


----------



## Userman (18 June 2021)

*Ideanomics Inc. = Growth Company*

_Recent News_

*Ideanomics Acquires 100% of U.S. EV Tractor Maker Solectrac *

https://solectrac.com/

*US Hybrid Receives Order for a Fleet of all-Electric Street Sweepers*

"Cleans Up the Air and Cleans Up the Streets"

https://ushybrid.com/

*To Join Russell 3000® Index*

Russell indexes are widely used by investment managers and institutional investors for index funds and as benchmarks for active investment strategies. Approximately $ 10.6 trillion in assets are benchmarked against Russell's US indexes.


More News



*"Many are Investing"*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIVWkoANguo


----------

